# Loggers..



## closetoreality (Dec 9, 2012)

Which sees more trigger time, a 460 or a 660?


----------



## cliobis (Dec 9, 2012)

I would like to add 440 to the list also. I have also wondered this..


----------



## tlandrum (Dec 9, 2012)

too many variables. timber size,bar length,species.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Dec 9, 2012)

When I was working with alot of other fellers, most of them ran 372s and 460. Seen a couple 440s and most of the time they kept a 36" 660 put up in the truck for when they needed it. I did'nt know anything about ported saws in those days. I ran an 066. If I knew then what I know now it would have been a ported 441CM, which you see alot around here now in the loggers trucks. I doubt alot of them are ported though.


----------



## Bill G (Dec 9, 2012)

closetoreality said:


> Which sees more trigger time, a 460 or a 660?




That would be impossible to answer. The key to that is location and situation. Heck here on the Midwest river bluffs they use 880's with 24' bars


----------



## closetoreality (Dec 9, 2012)

When I ran a skidder I carried a 372xp wedged in the cab, just curious so I wanted to ask. I was thinking of using a 660 as my main carry and a small limb saw but wanted opinions....

I limb with the 372


----------



## Jules083 (Dec 9, 2012)

A friend is a logger, and I've worked for him a few times running a skidder and bought a used saw off him.

Here in ohio he has a ported 372 and a ported 390. He says the husqvarna's hold up better for him. On the days I worked for him he ran the 390 more, but not by much. If there was a big hill and little trees he went for the 372. Flat ground and big trees he went for the 390. Anything in between he just used whatever was in his hand.




closetoreality said:


> I limb with the 372



It's funny to me how we all look at the same saw differently. His little one is also a 372, he limbs with it a lot. My big one is his old 372, and I don't even touch that thing unless the tree is over 14" or so. I don't even like limbing with my 55 Rancher, I have a Stihl 021 for that. Once I work up the trunk until it gets small enough I switch to the 55, and once I get into the tops I switch to the 021. At least this way I have less re-fueling stops and normally can get by without stopping to sharpen anything.


----------



## sawfun9 (Dec 9, 2012)

Though I'm no logger myself, when in the saw shops that the PNW loggers frequent I have asked this and most want a 440, 372 or 460. The 660 is used much less due to the smaller trees that are cut nowdays. it appears that 10 years ago it was different but there just doesnt seem to be that many 36"+ trees being cut today.


----------



## slowp (Dec 9, 2012)

I am merely a confused person. :msp_biggrin:

This is what I've seen while wandering about confused in the woods in this part of the country. The Fallers
 use 460s in our second growth units. It was explained that a 440 would do until you had to pour the power to a tree, and then a 460 would provide what was needed--it is a safety thing. 

The landing saw has usually been a 440 or in some cases a 460.

Trigger time?? The fallers  get the most time on saws. I am sure they will chime in soon.


----------



## Oldtimer (Dec 9, 2012)

576xp-at........ Ftw!


----------



## northmanlogging (Dec 9, 2012)

046-460 for just about everything, 066-660 for the gees that's big, and I got an 090 for limbing...


----------



## OlympicYJ (Dec 9, 2012)

Allot of guys swithched to 460's when the 440 was discontinued. 372's are pretty popular with the husky guys.


----------



## H 2 H (Dec 10, 2012)

northmanlogging said:


> 046-460 for just about everything, 066-660 for the gees that's big, and *I got an 090 for limbing*...




:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Slamm (Dec 10, 2012)

closetoreality said:


> Which sees more trigger time, a 460 or a 660?



Between those two, I'd say the 460 does.

Sam


----------



## Virginialogging (Dec 29, 2012)

almost two years ago I bought a 660. Up till then all my son and I ran were 460 (I had a great 44 years ago)
Anyway, couple of years ago we started a boundary with some big stuff. So I went to a 660 with a 32" bar.
I've used it exclusively for felling ever since. I've recently tried out some ported 460s and there pretty good.
But on the stump I still think the stock 660 gets it done best. That's my 2 cents and that's all it's worth. If that.


----------



## logging22 (Dec 29, 2012)

460. Until i bought the pair of 440's. Been using them every day since.


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Dec 29, 2012)

Around here most loggers use 372s and 460s with 20'' bars. a buddy of mine runs a bone stock 660 with a 24'' bar.


----------



## saxono3 (Dec 29, 2012)

For falling timber, most days its a 20in. bar on a 440. If I'm lucky enough to be in big stuff, or if its a short skid and the skidder operator is about to drive up my back Ill go to the 660, 20in. or 24in. bar depending on the timber. 
If I'm cutting for horses, and I have plenty of time I'll grab my firewood saw, 361 with a 20 in. bar.


----------



## Oak Savanna (Dec 30, 2012)

Stock 395 or 3120 with 24" bars for falling. 395 with 20" bar on the landing and 372 with 20" bar in the skidder. We cut hardwood all day everyday.


----------



## Log slayer (Jan 1, 2013)

440 and 460 are the go to saws out here. Keep a 660 for the ever so often big boys.


----------



## fir (Jun 20, 2013)

Way up here in B.C. its almost all 660's. Right now a freinds dad is putting in a logging road and there using 42" bars and the average tree is 15ft through.it take about three hours a tree. Some were as big as 18ft through.The buddy that was telling me this use to heli log and they had to rip logs to make them light enough and they use 088 wow now thats work.


----------



## northmanlogging (Jun 20, 2013)

fir said:


> Way up here in B.C. its almost all 660's. Right now a freinds dad is putting in a logging road and there using 42" bars and the average tree is 15ft through.it take about three hours a tree. Some were as big as 18ft through.The buddy that was telling me this use to heli log and they had to rip logs to make them light enough and they use 088 wow now thats work.



15'... really...? 42" bar would not be enough, nor 3 hours. Just sayin...

P.S. are you high?


----------



## Gologit (Jun 20, 2013)

18 feet? In diameter?


----------



## lfnh (Jun 20, 2013)

fir said:


> Way up here in B.C. its almost all 660's. Right now a freinds dad is putting in a logging road and there using 42" bars and the average tree is 15ft through.it take about three hours a tree. Some were as big as 18ft through.The buddy that was telling me this use to heli log and they had to rip logs to make them light enough and they use 088 wow now thats work.



Interesting.
What species ? Any chance of getting some recent pictures to post ?


----------



## Sport Faller (Jun 21, 2013)

Hmmmm, 18' dia?

Im guessing that after it was down you then hitched Babe the Blue Ox to it and tree lengthed that ##### to the landing....... Right?


----------



## Sport Faller (Jun 21, 2013)

lfnh said:


> Interesting.
> What species ? Any chance of getting some recent pictures to post ?



Man, youre being too nice.... When theres blood in the water you gotta strike before everyone else bites off a chunk :wink2:


----------



## jrcat (Jun 21, 2013)

Sport Faller said:


> Hmmmm, 18' dia?
> 
> Im guessing that after it was down you then hitched Babe the Blue Ox to it and tree lengthed that ##### to the landing....... Right?



He used the majic pixie dust he found after eating some mushrooms and it floated or or melted its way to the landing....Oh wait a minute wrong drug... it was the LSD...oh heck I dont know.. if you take enough of it everything is huge and floating or melting...


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 21, 2013)

ThisView attachment 301208


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jun 21, 2013)

I use a 660 most of the time. The 460 is mainly used for limbing.


----------



## missouriboy (Jun 21, 2013)

Around here its all 372's and 660's. Most of the work is done with the 372.


----------



## redprospector (Jun 22, 2013)

Gologit said:


> 18 feet? In diameter?



Haha. He must have moved, and changed his username. Last time I heard something like this the guy hailed from (gulp) New Mexico, and the trees were 300' tall Ponderosa's if I remember right. 

Andy


----------



## Spotted Owl (Jun 22, 2013)

Around here any way, it's the 46 or husky equivalent.

The 44 will handle most anything anymore. But, the 46 will do it more handily and with a bit more snap should you needed, which often times you do. 

The 66 and up are nice good saws but the draw back for me is the killer, they start getting heavy. Draggin that thing up and down all day gets to bugging my elbow and shoulder at times. Don't get me wrong I like the 66 and hope for a stand that it would be 32"+ stumps but that is getting fewer and farther between these days. Follow the rule of "power", you can't ever have enough. If I had a Slinger 66 that would be my go to saw with out a doubt, but I think I would rather have a 46 that he had tinkered with. The 66 will last longer because it won't work as hard that is the other side of that coin. And it will just get with it when you need it to. It's also fun to use at times when you are just out having a good time and the pressure is off, or when you are batting clean up after a bad situation.

Have you made you choice yet?


----------

